# House on the A6 Shardlow....... Derbyshire 2011



## talkalot (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok so most people probably wouldnt be interested in this thread except for people in the Shardlow Area. This house was built around 30 years ago, lived in for a year then the family left without a trace. The place has been abandoned since. Im not sure if they still own it or not and im not exactly sure why they went so quick? Hmmmm. Anyway these photos were taken last year... The place has changed quite abit since and the photos were taken on my 3.2 megapixel camera phone so moaning please!  These photos are from around july 2010.

A few stable. Nothing worth seeing.



07092009262 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Offices for the family buissiness.



07092009261 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Slightly out of date?



07092009260 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Anyone remember these?



07092009259 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Note that the names on the booklets are not the people who owned this place. This is a collection of out dated interior decor which matches the decor in the house.



07092009258 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Front of the house, Theres also two garages that join on.



06092009257 by talkalot3, on Flickr

30 years on, look how well preserved everything is!



06092009256 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Huge fire place. Lots of dust and debris.



06092009253 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Rear of the house. And yes gypos did smash the windows, in fact they pulled a abit of the roof off too -.-



06092009252 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Inside a now non existing stable 



06092009251 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Offices and reamains of a drive way at the far end.



06092009250 by talkalot3, on Flickr

another rear shot.



06092009249 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Last of all the way in ( now blocked up)



06092009248 by talkalot3, on Flickr



Thanks for looking, Gypos ripped the upstairs apart. When i went it looked very very recent. Also there were no stairs left. Sorry theres only two pictures on the inside i got the feeling i was being watched so i left quickly. When the place was built in was built to a high standard. Since the last visit The out houses have now been pulled down, the roof fixed and theres no way of getting in. The place is being renovated finally . it doesnt look like much but I loved it when i first saw it. 
The next photos are slightly better quality but still of my 12 megepixel camera.

Where the stables once stood.



08062011107 by talkalot3, on Flickr

The house still looking rubbish, but better



08062011108 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Sorry to bore you!  Thanks for looking


----------



## soranman (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting house, I think I would have moved out too if I had to look at that dodgy stone cladding on the INSIDE of the house every day!!


----------



## talkalot (Jul 29, 2011)

haha true, it would be the first thing to go if i lived there


----------



## talkalot (Jul 30, 2011)

30 years later and it was back up for sale, sold on the 28th july. A Developer has probably bought it to build a load of new houses :/ ahh well sad ending to a house that was barely lived in, could never trace the owners either 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-34265954.html


----------



## johno23 (Jul 30, 2011)

If ?? this the Elms Farm on the Derby side of Shardlow just before the old Grove hospital site PM me pls I can fill in a few details for you


----------



## talkalot (Jul 31, 2011)

johno23 said:


> If ?? this the Elms Farm on the Derby side of Shardlow just before the old Grove hospital site PM me pls I can fill in a few details for you



yes it is, pm'd


----------



## Lolpeacock (Aug 1, 2011)

Boulton and Paul are the firm that used to make the Defiant airplane.


----------



## talkalot (Aug 2, 2011)

Lolpeacock said:


> Boulton and Paul are the firm that used to make the Defiant airplane.



Thanks for the info dude


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 2, 2011)

talkalot said:


> Thanks for the info dude



That's what came to my mind when I saw their price list.

They also were sub-contracted for some of the work on the R101.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Really like this post. It has a mystery to it....brilliant. Really good photos


----------



## smiler (Aug 8, 2011)

Just from the pics it doesn’t look that bad, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## disturbed (Aug 19, 2011)

great find hope its still there may go for a quick look


----------



## g.wass (Oct 27, 2011)

House belonged to Hobson the Builder who went Bankrupt some years back. I used to work at Shardlow and can remember him building the house. Great shame it is in such a state.


----------



## jools (Oct 31, 2011)

*Vyrnwy farm visit*

whoopsy-daisy


----------



## talkalot (Oct 31, 2011)

g.wass said:


> House belonged to Hobson the Builder who went Bankrupt some years back. I used to work at Shardlow and can remember him building the house. Great shame it is in such a state.



Micheal Hobson. If you have anymore info then im willing to tell you what i know


----------



## talkalot (Oct 31, 2011)

jools said:


> whoopsy-daisy



Dont suppose you know any info??


----------



## malt1977 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lolpeacock said:


> Boulton and Paul are the firm that used to make the Defiant airplane.



It's a different company, the Defiant was made by Boulton Paul Aircraft! The company disbanded in 1961.

For this reason I think there is no connection.


----------



## arnjeaskin (Dec 16, 2011)

*Shardlow*

My Uncle lives in Shardlow and from what I was told some years back that the house was built and then compulsary purchased for the new road that was supposed to come through there, think plans were then argued about and abandoned, however could be just a rumour x


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 16, 2011)

Picture 5 - the joinery pamphlet - shows it as being Boulton & Paul. 

I wonder if they had anything to do with the Hurricane look alike night fighter with a death trap revolving rear turret called the Defiant, and built by Boulton and Paul?

Same company? 

I dunno...


----------



## macabethiel (Feb 21, 2012)

*Shardlow house*

The house in question is adjacent to what was Safepharm Labs who did animal testing on rats etc back in the early 70's.

The lab was infiltrated by animal right activists who released a load of animals into the wild.

The then owners purchased the house to prevent it being used by animal welfare protesters and left it empty for the 30 odd years they owned it.

The firm Safepharm was purchased by an American company I.L.S. and the house was put on the market by them or the previous owners who retired.

Thats what I was told by a number of different people.


----------



## glass (Feb 21, 2012)

interesting, shame the photos are not better quality.

I wonder why people are being so secretive about this place?


----------



## Flexible (Feb 21, 2012)

ooh I love a conspiracy!!


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 22, 2012)

nice report.
looks like a nice house.


----------

